# What is he?



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

My friend who is a feeder breeder has had a litter which has produced a really cute little guy who just didnt seem to get any hair he has finally got a little fuzz over his body. So would that make him a fuzzy. In the litter she has also had some longhairs.

I can upload a picture of him. He is very cute as he has black and white markings to his skin making him look like a little freesian cow!


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Picture please, im not sure what he is but sounds adorable...xxxxxxxx :mrgreen:


----------

